# shooting frameless



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

what is shooting frames about? as in how do ya do that as it sounds strange as I have heard of it but never seen it can someone explain thanks most appreciated :wave:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Frameless slingshooters wrap the bands or tubes around their hands and use their fingers and thumb to simulate the forks of an actual slingshot. Often referred to as handbanding, it is slingshooting's answer to wingsuit flying.


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

oh ok now I get it thank you Hulla Baloo :wave:


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's two pics demonstrating it.














It's a great way to have a slingshot on you at all times.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel like if you really want to understand slings, youve gotta try it.

Thats just me.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

wow!! I guess ya better get it right or its going to hurt some


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

slingitgood said:


> wow!! I guess ya better get it right or its going to hurt some


 like skateboarding!


----------

